# Pins Dec 3-4



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a good trip down PINS. Lots of bait bite in the morning, Jacks, Pomps, Smacks, Reds, and Bluefish...
Here are some bull pics:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool pictures!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

CatchSharks said:


> I had a good trip down PINS. Lots of bait bite in the morning, Jacks, Pomps, Smacks, Reds, and Bluefish...
> Here are some bull pics:


hey nice catches and thanks for the report! and some of my friends had the nerve to say they werent biting anymore...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hellyeah, glad someone got on it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a awesome report and photo's.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

way to go Steven!


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish. Did you get one on your Abu yet?


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

Rebelsharker said:


> Nice fish. Did you get one on your Abu yet?


lol, not over 6'... yet.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I was curious what size reel you caught the Sharks on, and were the baits kayaked out or casted?
The biggest reel I have now is a Diawa ShA 50 with 65lb braided line topped of with 50lb mono. And on a FTU 10' custom surfrod.


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

nice shark pics , ready for the summer for the big ones on stingray


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Great trip! What were the water temps?


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

troutless said:


> I was curious what size reel you caught the Sharks on, and were the baits kayaked out or casted?
> The biggest reel I have now is a Diawa ShA 50 with 65lb braided line topped of with 50lb mono. And on a FTU 10' custom surfrod.


6/0hlw and 4/0hlw are my standard deployment rigs. Most of the sharks I catch could easily be handled with 30 class gear. I had baits from casted to maybe 500 yards.


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

ACbob said:


> Great trip! What were the water temps?


66+/-.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like greeat conditions and good co-operation by the fish!
Thanks for the look,
Dave


----------

